# Damaging words on kid's TV program



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I happened to be watching a kids show this morning called "Safari Tracks" (Fox2 Detroit). One segment of the show was about the conservation efforts to help the giraffe in Africa. 

The show's host said, "the conservation effort began because hunters have killed the giraffe for their hides and tails........." They showed pictures of giraffes that had been killed, stipped of their hide, and left to rot.

I was furious. I wrote the following letter to the people at Safari Tracks:

_I was watching your show today on the conservation effort of the giraffes in Africa. During the segment, you showed photos of POACHED giraffes and said, "hunters have killed the giraffe for the hides............"__

HUNTERS did not do that..........POACHERS DID! Hunters contribute to the conservation of wildlife. We pay licenses, help improve habitat, and are a vital component in wildlife conservation. POACHERS do NONE of that. They are selfish, murdering, money-hungry criminals. 

Please refrain from confusing hunting with POACHING. Your wreckless choice of words is being heard by 1000's of parents and children watching your show. Because you've erroneously called poachers hunters, your young viewing audience is unlikely to distinguish between the two.

I believe you need to do a show on the efforts of HUNTERS and SPORTSMEN to show the kids that we are PART of the solution. Unlike POACHERS who are ALL of the problem.
_


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Great response-Thank you.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job, well written.


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

To many people in this world jump on hunters. I think these people need a reality check.


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

If you get a responce from the show, please post it. I would love to see what they have to say. Good job also!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

good job due51, good catch and a good letter written.. Cya Slick


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

Good job on that catch .glad you didn't just complain and do nothing.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Great letter.....Well Done.


----------

